# Track work update on STL-CHI HSR



## Ozark Southern (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.sj-r.com/top-stories/x2030536438/Track-work-for-high-speed-rail-reaches-Sangamon-County



> High-speed rail construction made its way into Sangamon County this week, as a Union Pacific Railroad track crew progressed through Thayer and Auburn.
> 
> The track work is part of the first $98 million phase of a $1.2 billion project to increase train speeds between St. Louis and Chicago.
> 
> The crew will continue until Saturday and then resume work Nov. 1, finishing what’s left in the Auburn area and moving north toward Chatham, said Jamie O’Shea of RoadSafe Traffic Systems. The company provides traffic control for Union Pacific projects nationwide.


----------

